# le finiture delle porte



## Student3012

Bonsoir à tout le monde

je suis en train de faire une traduction en francais concernant un catalogue de portes. 
En particulier, je voudrais savoir si on peut dire "les finissages  ( finitions? ) des portes sont faites à la main et réalisables seulement pour les collections X et Y" 
En italien on dit "le finiture delle porte sono eseguite a mano e realizzabili solo per le collezioni X e Y"  

Merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Student,
Se si tratta, come penso che sia il caso qui, di uno stadio della lavorazione, userei il singolare "le finissage/la finition des portes est fait/faite..." ma per le varie qualità risultanti, userei esclusivamente il plurale con finition.


----------



## Student3012

Merci matoupaschat!
Il s'agit de plusieurs finitions et couleurs donc je pense que la solution c'est "finitions". 

J'attends ta confirmation



> *Devi inserire la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, non la tua traduzione*
> Come  devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## matoupaschat

Alors, il n'y a pas de doute, c'est "finitions". Je suppose que tu connais le TLFI et le DES du CRISCO...


----------



## Student3012

@Paulfromitaly: Scusa, la prossima volta inserisco la frase originale.

@matoupaschat: Je ne connaissais pas ces deux sites! Merci beaucoup de ton aide.


----------

